# For all of the Seeking Alpha fans, Tesla bashing Youtube Channel TFLNow.



## Ace Ranch (8 mo ago)

A Fun blast from the past from Anton. Hey man, Thanks for Dressing Up.💩


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

For those that don't know, this video was from May 17th, 2018.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

android04 said:


> For those that don't know, this video was from May 17th, 2018.


True. But idiocy never gets old!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

It is cleared to me, the vaporware strategy worked and saved Tesla at the expense of the early adopters


----------

